# Bran for meal worms..



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all i am wanting to start breeding my own mealworms and was wondering if any body could tell me where i could get bran from? : victory::notworthy:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Just use weetabix or oats  works a treat


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

I use tesco own brand rolled oats (okay so not very high quality i know) and it works fine.
I have around 25 pupa atm and 1 beetle although i am stemming production as i only have one leo to feed but in theory should have no problems on a larger scale.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

S & T said:


> Hi all i am wanting to start breeding my own mealworms and was wondering if any body could tell me where i could get bran from? : victory::notworthy:


I just use any stuff I have around. At the moment I have oats.


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

dramen said:


> I use tesco own brand rolled oats (okay so not very high quality i know) and it works fine.
> I have around 25 pupa atm and 1 beetle although i am stemming production as i only have one leo to feed but in theory should have no problems on a larger scale.


Can I just ask, When you breed mealworms you will have ALOT more than you will need for one leopard gecko. If you buy a tub of them you will have more than you will need.


----------



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

thanx for the help guys:2thumb:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Mcadam1222 said:


> Can I just ask, When you breed mealworms you will have ALOT more than you will need for one leopard gecko. If you buy a tub of them you will have more than you will need.


I pop them in the fridge and put them into hibernation mode so it limits the number of beetles that i get thus lowering the amount of eggs laid.
Obviously i will have more than i can feed to Gary evne doing this but i have a friend thats not on the forums that has reptiles as well and if i get that many i will probably ask JimmyMature if he wants some


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

dramen said:


> I pop them in the fridge and put them into hibernation mode so it limits the number of beetles that i get thus lowering the amount of eggs laid.
> Obviously i will have more than i can feed to Gary evne doing this but i have a friend thats not on the forums that has reptiles as well and if i get that many i will probably ask JimmyMature if he wants some


I see, Would you not just be better to buy a tub of mealworms as they will last you?


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Mcadam1222 said:


> I see, Would you not just be better to buy a tub of mealworms as they will last you?


Possibly but to be honest i also see them as another pet until they are food :lol2:
As a kid i didnt really have pets and the ones i did get had to be got rid of when my father had asthma related reactions to (Cat & Budgies)
I'm also using it as an aid to teach my oldest daughter about reproduction (shes 4 atm). The birds and the bees conversation i am trying to put off until shes older.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

dramen said:


> I have around 25 pupa atm and 1 beetle although i am stemming production as i only have one leo to feed but in theory should have no problems on a larger scale.


Tbh I don't think there's any point in stemming production and putting them in the fridge. Once the mealworms hatch it can take a long time to get them to a good size for your leo. I don't think you can have too many mealworm beetles (you can feed these to your leo too if you don't want them to breed).


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Tbh I don't think there's any point in stemming production and putting them in the fridge. Once the mealworms hatch it can take a long time to get them to a good size for your leo. I don't think you can have too many mealworm beetles (you can feed these to your leo too if you don't want them to breed).


I didnt know you could feed the beetles to leos :blush:.
I actually just did a recount and i have 30 pupa at the moment. 
The pupa arent in the fridge just the mealworm farm to prevent them changing to the pupa stage. They have reached adult size now and perfect size for my leo to eat.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

dramen said:


> I didnt know you could feed the beetles to leos :blush:.
> I actually just did a recount and i have 30 pupa at the moment.
> The pupa arent in the fridge just the mealworm farm to prevent them changing to the pupa stage. They have reached adult size now and perfect size for my leo to eat.


You can feed your leo any form of the mealworm life cycle (but they do have different nutritional content so you may want to look these up). 

I mean when the mealworms initially hatch. They're tiny and take a long time to reach adult size (easily months)


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

dramen said:


> Possibly but to be honest i also see them as another pet until they are food :lol2:
> As a kid i didnt really have pets and the ones i did get had to be got rid of when my father had asthma related reactions to (Cat & Budgies)
> I'm also using it as an aid to teach my oldest daughter about reproduction (shes 4 atm). The birds and the bees conversation i am trying to put off until shes older.


Aw I see lol. I just was wondering as I just started breeding them and sometimes I have problems getting rid of them all lol.


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You can feed your leo any form of the mealworm life cycle (but they do have different nutritional content so you may want to look these up).
> 
> I mean when the mealworms initially hatch. They're tiny and take a long time to reach adult size (easily months)


Many thanks Vgorst, I shall be doing more research this afternoon then and i'll stop hijacking this guys thread :lol2:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You can feed your leo any form of the mealworm life cycle (but they do have different nutritional content so you may want to look these up).
> 
> I mean when the mealworms initially hatch. They're tiny and take a long time to reach adult size (easily months)


Yes I agree, They are tiny so it takes a long time for them to grow.


----------

